# hellfest



## ANarcoticRitual (Jan 24, 2007)

anyone go to hellfest? its in syracuse ny...some good bands anyone ever go or going?


----------



## crustmaninla (Jan 25, 2007)

Could be inclined...what bands? Is there a link?


----------



## TBone (Jan 26, 2007)

I went one year and it's got a little something for everyone but be prepared for eye haired lady boys and as much tough guy posturing as you could imagine. Are they even having one? 2005 got cancelled and i don't even think there was one last year.


----------



## Cush (Jan 26, 2007)

there was one last year. from autumn to ashes played with andrew WK. i really wish i could've gone.


I went a couple years ago when it was andrew WK, and the world/inferno friendship society. that was one of the best shows i've ever been to. only that year it was in NJ. not syracuse.


----------



## dime (May 17, 2009)

all you have to do is google it


----------

